# Ultimate Uchiha Path



## OwnedByRay (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi I'm new to the forums so I'm sorry if this is in the wrong section

There's a mod for Skyrim that allows you to play as a member of the uchiha clan! Each path is powerful and I'm playing on legendary. If you have not played Skyrim just pretend this is the Naruto universe ok here it goes.

Itachi: Amaterasu (4 times a day), tsukyomi (parslyze for 30 seconds 10 times a day), summon a raven to scare all enemies away for 2 min, susano'o, izanagi (once a day and removes shsrrigsn powers for that day) This is basically a EMS Itachi with those powers.

Shisui: His teleportation jutsu, make all enemies flee for 30 seconds, izanagi (same as itachi), paralyze target for 45 seconds (6 times a day), 3 stages of Kotomat (4 times a day)
Stage 1: Any person or animal becomes your ally for 2 min.
Stage 2: Stage 1 except Forever and it will follow you.
Stage 3: Force target to kill itself

Sasuke: Amaterasu (4 times a day) paralyze target for 15 seconds (6 times a day), susano'o, rinnegan (can't use shsrrigwn, or ems powers while activated D

Obito: Kamui (kakashi ain't around to stop it), rinnegan (can use shsrrigwn powers)

Madara: Susano'o, tsukyomi (15 seconds 2 times a day), rinnegan (can use some wood jutsu and heaven concealed as well but can't use shsrrigsn)

Keep in mind you can die easily. You face 50+ enemies a day mostly in tight interiors. On the outside you're against dragons!

I'm rolling with Itachi atm but I'm thinking of switching cause here's the challenge. IF I DIE ONCE, I HAVE TO START A NEW GAME!

Also for the ones who haven't played Skyrim, just make all of these guys battle each other with their abilities and see who wins


----------



## JuicyG (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow.....Interesting I suppose.


- I will give it to Madra for being able to use Susano more than once in a day. Susano being the strongest overall power of the Sharingan....also has the use of rinnegan that brings Hashirama techs with him.


----------



## OwnedByRay (Sep 30, 2014)

All of them can use Susano'o more than once a day XD sorry for not making that clear haha


----------



## JuicyG (Sep 30, 2014)

OwnedByRay said:


> Itachi: *susano'o, izanagi (once a day and removes shsrrigsn powers for that day) *



Says once a day


OwnedByRay said:


> Shisui: No susano listed



None was listed



OwnedByRay said:


> Sasuke:  *susano'o, rinnegan (can't use shsrrigwn, or ems powers while activated D*



Never stated how many times a day



OwnedByRay said:


> Obito: Kamui (kakashi ain't around to stop it), rinnegan (can use shsrrigwn powers)



Again no susano listed


----------



## OwnedByRay (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry ahahaha. Okay EDIT.

Sasuke: Susano'o more than once a day.
Itachi: Susano'o more than once a day.
Madara: Susano'o more than once a day.

Also I put commas...


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 30, 2014)

Wrong Section. It's in the House of Uzumaki I suppose.


----------



## JuicyG (Sep 30, 2014)

OwnedByRay said:


> Sorry ahahaha. Okay EDIT.
> 
> Sasuke: Susano'o more than once a day.
> Itachi: Susano'o more than once a day.
> ...




But how many times a day ?

Be more specific


----------



## OwnedByRay (Sep 30, 2014)

Unlimited times a day


----------



## JuicyG (Sep 30, 2014)

I dont even know then dude.

I still would pick Madara I guess


----------



## OwnedByRay (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh okay thanks


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 30, 2014)

This doesn't seem like a versus thread.

But Itachi still solos.


----------

